# Providers who own their IP addresses



## NodeBytes (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello all!

I am looking to build a small (personal) project that requires a certain IP to authenticate, similar to a whitelist. I would like to find a provider that owns their IP addresses so I can guarantee I will have the same IP addresses for at least a few years.

If possible, I'd like to semi-permanently "lease" the IP addresses so I can use them for quite a while. 

(And Yes, I do know you can't move IP's between providers/networks... etc... just looking for within their own network/services.)

I know ramnode owns theirs - any others you can think of?


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

BuyVM.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 14, 2013)

RamNode


----------



## Jack (Jun 14, 2013)

Hostigation


----------



## Jack (Jun 14, 2013)

QPS


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 14, 2013)

A lot of us have our own IPs.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Look all the "top" providers have their own IPs...  Well based on that other site and their quarterly contests.

Add Prometeus to the list


----------



## Tux (Jun 14, 2013)

Jack said:


> Hostigation


Last time I checked, Tim was using /24s from a upstream


----------



## rds100 (Jun 14, 2013)

Which country / continent are you interested in? I think there was already a similar thread on LET somewhere, let's see if i can dig it.

edit: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/5963/host-that-allow-swip


----------



## willie (Jun 14, 2013)

Overall I think this is not a very wise plan.  You really need some scheme for updating addresses.


----------



## qps (Jun 14, 2013)

Jack said:


> QPS


QuickPacket


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 14, 2013)

willie said:


> Overall I think this is not a very wise plan.  You really need some scheme for updating addresses.


What do you mean?

If I two providers who own their IP addresses plus my home static IP I am guaranteed to have access to the application. I also have a DRAC card on the dedi so I can modify the "whitelist" if needed.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 14, 2013)

FrontRangeHosting: AS54856


----------



## maounique (Jun 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Add Prometeus to the list


ASN 34971

EDIT: OMG, I just looked at bgp.he.net and it appears for them we are from the Czech Republic !

Damn, where did they get this idea...

The geoip databases are off by a very long shot at times, some user was complaining we gave algerian IP, for instance...


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 15, 2013)

Mao said:


> OMG, I just looked at bgp.he.net and it appears for them we are from the Czech Republic!


I thought that came from the ASN WHOIS, which _you_ are responsible for setting up?


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jun 15, 2013)

http://bgp.he.net/AS29802 and growing If you get your own ip allocation from say Hurricane Electric, Inc or another provider you can have them routed to another datacenter, but you also require to have certain amount of ips before they will sell you any.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 15, 2013)

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> http://bgp.he.net/AS29802 and growing If you get your own ip allocation from say Hurricane Electric, Inc or another provider you can have them routed to another datacenter, but you also require to have certain amount of ips before they will sell you any.


Are you saying that's yours? Doesn't look like it... Looks like Hivelocity.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 15, 2013)

Offtopic but Hivelocity SUCKS!


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh the HiVelocity stories I've heard from Hivelocity techs, not as bad as the SagoNet stories though but I would be very afraid to use any IPs from them.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jun 15, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Oh the HiVelocity stories I've heard from Hivelocity techs, not as bad as the SagoNet stories though but I would be very afraid to use any IPs from them.


Why so? 

Haven't heard anything, just interested what do you have in mind?


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 15, 2013)

Alex_LiquidHost said:


> Why so?
> 
> Haven't heard anything, just interested what do you have in mind?


When I was going to apply for a job there I spoke with a few of the techs hoping to get an idea of the company and get somebody who could vouch for me, luckily I spoke with them before I put my application in though.

The biggest issue they had working there was the constant complaints from clients about their IPs always being blacklisted because the owner would use the clean IPs for his spamming servers and then once the IPs were blacklisted he would switch them with clean ones and put the blacklisted ones in the pool for customers. I also got to hear first hand about the feds knocking of their door because of the terrorist websites and servers they were hosting.

Keep in mind both incidents were a few years ago and these were stories from different techs at different times, I wish I saved the e-mails and PMs I had, they were actually pretty humorous how they described things there.

Still not as bad as SagoNet's contractors picketing outside the data center or the company that walked in and ripped all of the environmental monitoring off the walls because SagoNet refused to pay and the night shift didn't notice until the day shift asked what the wires sticking out of the walls were for.

I actually work with somebody here in Denver that worked for SagoNet years ago and he had some crazy stories but enough of Sago for now.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 15, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Oh the HiVelocity stories I've heard from Hivelocity techs, not as bad as the SagoNet stories though but I would be very afraid to use any IPs from them.


*@**KuJoe* I don't know about that, I doubt that it can be any worse than using Ubiquity.


----------



## SGraf (Feb 28, 2022)

If you are curious about a provider and their IP-addresses, then just open a ticket and get in touch with them.
Specify which one of their locations you are interested in as sometimes they may have their "own" addresses in one location and use a addresses provided by a third party at another.

Another thing to consider is just because a business has its "own addresses" and has a membership with a a RIR (such as arin, ripe,..) doesnt guarantee that they will be in business for the next few years.


----------



## visualwebtechnologies (Apr 13, 2022)

Buyvm


----------



## LLHOST (May 24, 2022)

What specs are required, so we can advise the best for you?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 24, 2022)

This was in 2013.


----------



## LLHOST (May 24, 2022)

HalfEatenPie said:


> This was in 2013.


We never know, maybe it still can be useful as the thread is not closed.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 25, 2022)

Yeah... ok


----------



## JonathanKW (May 25, 2022)

We'll just go ahead and close it then to prevent unnecessary bumping of a dead thread.


----------

